# Looking for info on a Carroll's I got?



## TPA81206 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was given this bow by an old lady that I helped move after she sold her house. She said it was her husbands. Ater searching around the net I really can't find much info on it...I would to know what I got and how old it might be and what it might be worth....
The bow is in near perfect condition!
carroll's "cook" 
Bow # 01151


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like a Carroll coumpound handle shape but in recurve form they were very popular in the early to mid 70's made by Ivan Winder in Moab Utah 
Good luck


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They were also made in a longer riser target version. One was used to win Vegas (with a release) around the time compounds started coming in, early '70s. You could interchange limbs with the Wing Presentation II. There's one on Ebay now, with this in the description:


> Thanks to Bob, owner of Wing Archery we know more about this unusual bow. On my previous listing of this bow he emailed me saying: "Nice Wing Archery limbs, but the handle is a Carroll's riser, sand-cast out of Magnesium\Aluminum, with a Hoyt ProMedalist adjustable rest. Carroll's made these risers specifically for the P2 limbs, and they fit very well and shoot nicely. Bob, owner Wing Archery".


Later on the "Carroll" name was taken over by PSE who made several models of Carroll compounds.


----------



## msr1m (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you considering selling it?


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

I believe that Ivan Wander was the person that won the Vegas shot with it and he worked for Carroll archery that was located in Moab, UT


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I remember a "Jack Lancaster" winning Vegas with one, but that could be wrong - it was a long time ago.


----------

